# Late 80's Schwinn World Sport...



## HARPO (Jun 22, 2019)

Well, this was purchased as a flip about a half hour ago. It showed up early this morning in Facebook Marketplace...was 10 minutes from my house...and was $85. And it's in excellent 100% original condition.

The Schwinn bike bag and pump was attached when I bought it, but this will remain with me. I already know someone who will want the bike, so later on I'll start the cleaning/detailing process. 

@Brutuskend ...we were just discussing this morning where you can find bikes. Lol, I found this one right after I posted on your thread...


----------



## Gravity Aided (Aug 8, 2019)

Schwinn must have made a ton of these. They were their entry level road bike. A lot of people had them for commuting, they worked out okay in that usage. If I recall correctly, they sold for about a C-note new, a real bargain for a Giant built road bike. Heavy, but sturdy.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 11, 2019)

Check out the size of this one I picked up the other day. And the inner seat tube is half length of the seat tube! You could have a giraffe ride this thing.


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2019)

Another great find Fred.
Is that a 1989 World Sport  / 27" frame? Who rides these tall bikes?
Model Holly Burke?


----------

